# Devonport clock tower. Complete.



## Scotty (Apr 23, 2009)

This site has been done a couple of times by my self, KEF, Underworld, spikey and scurb.
but this time we went somewhere new and somewhere we wanted to get to but could not.
Me, scrub and KEF went up the clock tower.
All the way to top.
This site is not what we expect at all.

up the many stair cases, over the inches of flying rat poo and carcases and in to a small dark room with a big white box in the middle.
Its the main motor room for the clocks (there is 4, 1 on each side). this motor room is in very very good condition. complete with paper work of when it was fitted/put back in to working order. Up a small ladder thats also covered in poo and you come to the back of the clock faces.
1 smaller white box and 4 even smaller boxes.
the smaller box is sat in the middle of the room, it splits the drive from the motor to each of the smaller 4 boxes that then turn the hands on the clock faces. the hole set up looks like it needs some power and it will start working again. so clean and rust free.
In the courner is another shitty covered ladder with a door. after some time of KEF struggeling to open it, i found the door handle. opened the door and it open up to the very top of the tower, right below the bells. never knew this tower had bells, a cracking find and well worth the bird poo.
I dont know much about the history of this site, KEF knows more than me but i do know that redrow bought up loads of land around the market hall off the MOD and nocked every thing down and started building flats. they are keeping the market hall and restoring it. in to what i dont know.
But, on to the pics. 

A pic from my 1st visit.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely pics dude, good visit. Lovely workings for the clock thats for sure!!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 23, 2009)

cracking little find i must say, it seems paperwork dates from 1948 (when the clock was set working again after the war?)

and the bells cast in 1955, once again the originals melted down for metal i would imagine.....

interesting the steeple was resited in 1979 and an RIP sign was also found - maybe one of the steeplejacks fell?

great site,


----------



## hoot37 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice photos, i like old clocks seeing all those old cogs etc


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 24, 2009)

Very smart explore lads! I love the close up of the cogs.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 24, 2009)

Excellent photos guys, well done! 

This site has some fantastic history surrounding it. Just a shame they demolished the old Bank building nearby due to the poor structural condiion. Apparently though, all is not lost as the frontage was removed brick by brick & will resited as part of the forthcoming "Bank Apartments".


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 24, 2009)

How neat! Like it


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2009)

Fabulous explore and cracking pics, guys. Some lovely details there...the bells are a delight.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 24, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous explore and cracking pics, guys. Some lovely details there...the bells are a delight.



I liked those Bells as well Foxy!... I seem to love church belfries and Clocktowers too! It makes for a very different explore , dont you think!?


----------



## kevininwales (Apr 24, 2009)

cracking find!!


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lovely pics, nicely done. Thanks for sharing. Wayne


----------

